# Motorhome rental in the Netherlands



## 103749 (Apr 4, 2007)

We are from the United States and going to be touring Europe for three weeks in May. We are flying into Amsterdam and flying out of Brussels. We have quotes from two companies in Amsterdam, one for a Nomad and one for a Rimor. Does anyone have any experience renting in the Netherlands?


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

*Motorhomes in Netherlands*

Hi,
I have just spotted your request. It may be a bit late, as we are already into May, but here goes.
If you are still looking for motorhome rental in Netherlands, please try Channelrentals.com. We used them 2 years ago. They are a small family outfit renting 3 Hymer motorhomes [up to 6 berth] Extremely helpful and will pick up and return to local airports. They are located in Reuver which is in the very South East corner of Holland, 5km from the German border.
We flew to Amsterdam [from the UK] and took the train down to Venlo, which is a short distance from Reuver. They are an English wife and Dutch husband so language is not a problem. Hope this is of some use.


----------



## 103749 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Motorhomes in Netherlands*



Dougle said:


> Hi,
> I have just spotted your request. It may be a bit late, as we are already into May, but here goes.
> If you are still looking for motorhome rental in Netherlands, please try Channelrentals.com. We used them 2 years ago. They are a small family outfit renting 3 Hymer motorhomes [up to 6 berth] Extremely helpful and will pick up and return to local airports. They are located in Reuver which is in the very South East corner of Holland, 5km from the German border.
> We flew to Amsterdam [from the UK] and took the train down to Venlo, which is a short distance from Reuver. They are an English wife and Dutch husband so language is not a problem. Hope this is of some use.


Thank you. I looked at their WEB site and it looks like a good company to go with. We did rent from McRent in Mulheim an der Ruhr Germany.


----------



## 103749 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a follow up. We rented a Dethleffs I1 from McRent and we were very satisfied with them and the motorhome. We got a brand new unit and every thing worked the way it should. It was on a Fiat Ducato 2,3 and had a lot of power, even in the Alps. Can really recommend McRent, met one other person who rented from them, ironically they were also Americans, and they also were very satisfied. We only met the one American couple on the trip and only three from GB.


----------

